# Bro. Bernard Brown



## owls84 (Apr 15, 2012)

Brother Bernard Brown was called home to be with his Lord in heaven yesterday. He was a Past Master of Pride of The South Lodge under the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F&AM.

Brother Brown was one of the first faces I saw when I was introduced to Prince Hall Masonry and I will always remember his welcoming attitude. He will be missed and my prayers go out to his family during this time.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 15, 2012)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Dougben (Apr 17, 2012)

*Rip brother*

Seemed like a good example of what a brother should be.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Rip brother*

Heard about it yesterday, sad news indeed. One of my Line Brother's knew him. RIP Past Master Brown.


----------



## bgs942 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had the honor of meeting him once. A finer Brother one could never find. My prayers to his family.


----------



## ccanderson (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Bro. Brown's passing. I had the honor of working with Bernard organizing a blood drive a couple of years ago and found him to be honest, steadfast, and true. A very fine man...gentle and kind. My thoughts and prayers are with his Brothers and family at this time.


----------



## draekell (Apr 25, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank all of you for your kind words i am a member of Pride Of The South he will be greatly missed


----------

